
Ask HN: How to unhide stories? - mattm
I&#x27;m on mobile and accidentally clicked hide for a story I wanted to read. There&#x27;s no way to undo this?
======
w3clan
Well, you can click on your username and click on hidden section. That will
give you all hided items.

~~~
mattm
Thanks!

------
dang
We're getting this complaint a lot and I'm beginning to think of getting rid
of that feature, or maybe restricting it to /newest only. Any thoughts?

~~~
krapp
I think the problem isn't the feature, so much as the unintuitive way the user
interface is implemented. The link to unhide items could show up in the top
bar (maybe next to the username) instead of yet another link in the users'
profile, and give some visual prompt (maybe with a counter or something)
telling the user that there's a relationship between one action and the other.

~~~
dang
IMO the top bar needs to stay simple and only show the most important things.

~~~
krapp
I think it might be more important that people find the features they want to
use, than that the top bar remain 'clutter' free.

~~~
dang
That's an argument for putting everything up there.

~~~
krapp
It's an argument for not letting simplicity get in the way of functionality,
and designing the interface around the actual usage of the site. Hiding the
added complexity of the new features and hoping people just figure it out
doesn't keep things elegant.

Although I suppose it's also an argument for having the unhide link in the
user profile be a bit more obvious somehow. Either way, it seems like a UI
problem, for which the solution may be to either deal with the complaints in
order to keep things simple, or else to change the UI to be more intuitive.

I suggest moving things to the top bar because I'm assuming people pay far
more attention to it than they do their profiles.

